# Recharge iPad



## BoloG (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, je possède un dock avec enceinte Philips que j'avais acheté pour mon iPhone et je l'utilise pour écouter de la musique tout en rechargeant la batterie. Maintenant que je possède un iPad j'ai testé et bien que pour l'écoute de la musique il n'y ai pas de problème, la recharge ne fonctionne pas ("Aucune recharge en cours").

Je sais d'ou vient le problème (certains port USB ne sont pas assez récents pour le recharger") mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas des risque pour la batterie du coup. Parceque l'iPad continue de se décharger, mais plus lentement, donc la batterie reçoit quand même de l'électricité en provenance du dock, est-ce que ça risque pas de la tuer au bout d'un moment ?


----------



## Thr_ju (7 Avril 2011)

Salut,

A mon avis aucun risque pour ta batterie. Les batteries de iDevices sont faites pour supporter des petites recharges à répétition sans s'abimer.


----------

